
PHP-PM grows up to be a credible option for high performance PHP - velmu
https://www.symfony.fi/entry/php-pm-grows-up-to-be-a-credible-option-for-high-performance-php
======
jarnix
It's really impressive but it's still at a really early stage of development
(for example it's using react/http which is far from stable) and PHP-PM will
cause a lot of memory leaks as they say in the readme. Impressive anyway,
looks like nodejs/v8 with php.

